# New York Knicks (31-41) @ New Orleans Hornets (32-40)...3/31/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
Ford Center-Oklahoma City, OK





























































































Preview​


> _After struggling against teams likely bound for the playoffs the last two weeks, the injury-riddled New York Knicks hope an easier schedule will help boost their fading postseason chances.
> 
> The Knicks look to win for just the second time in seven games Saturday when they visit a New Orleans Hornets team that is also trying to stay alive in the playoff race.
> 
> ...


Link

The Knicks nearly beat the Mavs yesterday. They're still fighting for a playoff spot so I wouldn't be surprised if they won this one to avoid the season sweep.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

How many Oklahoma games left?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> How many Oklahoma games left?


4 after tonight.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It is really unpredictable who gonna win this game... I think that both teams have same chances to win it...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> It is really unpredictable who gonna win this game... I think that both teams have same chances to win it...


I agree Phoenix32.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

BTW, this game is also on NBATV.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll probably go back and forth between this game and the Final Four games.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

For some unknown reason, this game is not playing here. No CST or NBATV. I guess I'll be watching the boxscore tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> For some unknown reason, this game is not playing here. No CST or NBATV. I guess I'll be watching the boxscore tonight.


Are you serious? Not on either one?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bobby is playing.

Hornets down 10 right now. 17-7.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Are you serious? Not on either one?


CST is showing the VooDoo game and it's blacked out on NBATV because CST was suppose to show it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Kenny Smith is annoying as crap.He keeps saying over and over that Paul has to start hitting jumpers,but Paul has been hitting jumpers for close to a month now.If he looked at a freaking stat sheet he'd see that he's shooting almost 36 percent from three now.He keeps saying that he has to hit the 15 foot jumper and Paul has always hit that shot.It's like he never bothers to watch the game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Kenny Smith is annoying as crap.He keeps saying over and over that Paul has to start hitting jumpers,but Paul has been hitting jumpers for close to a month now.If he looked at a freaking stat sheet he'd see that he's shooting almost 36 percent from three now.He keeps saying that he has to hit the 15 foot jumper and Paul has always hit that shot.It's like he never bothers to watch the game.



I'm listening to Kenny. He's sounding like an idiot. He's telling on himself. He's letting us all know that he doesn't know much if anything about Paul's game. It's apparent. :lol: He's saying things like..."he's not going to take that shot", "make him go left", etc. Paul isn't hitting many shots tonight but that doesn't mean that he never does or that he can't. But then again, it's also evident that they are commentating for the Knicks.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Commentators like Kenny is the reason I watch games on MUTE most times.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I figured the Hornets would make this a close game in the end. They need a win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Overtime! Nate Robinson hits the 3 to send it into overtime.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I figured the Hornets would make this a close game in the end. *They need a win*.


Do they know this? :lol: Tyson has 5 fouls. He'll probably foul out in OT.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul for 3!!!! 

Hornets 97
Knicks 92

3:14 left


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate I can't watch this game. Look like the Hornets are gonna win.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul pretty well stunk in this game until the OT,then he made about every play.I wonder if his offhand is bugging him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Kenny can say what the heck he wants!!! Paul was clutch to win this game! :yay: 

Now Kenny is talking about how "this is Chris Paul at his best". :lol: Whatever Kenny!!

Hornets 103
Knicks 94

Knicks scored 2pts in OT


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Diable said:


> Kenny Smith is annoying as crap.He keeps saying over and over that Paul has to start hitting jumpers,but Paul has been hitting jumpers for close to a month now.If he looked at a freaking stat sheet he'd see that he's shooting almost 36 percent from three now.He keeps saying that he has to hit the 15 foot jumper and Paul has always hit that shot.It's like he never bothers to watch the game.



What did he think of CP after that overtime performance?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Kenny can say what the heck he wants!!! Paul was clutch to win this game! :yay:
> 
> *Now Kenny is talking about how "this is Chris Paul at his best".* :lol: Whatever Kenny!!
> 
> ...



I guess you answered my last post for me


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Desmond had a really nasty dunk too. Might make the top 10 plays tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

In other news, Marcus Vinicius had 27pts and 10rebs tonight but his 66ers lost.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> In other news, Marcus Vinicius had 27pts and 10rebs tonight but his 66ers lost.


I don't know why, but I really like Vinicius. I hope he get some playing time next year.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, the Hornets haven't lost an overtime game this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I don't know why, but I really like Vinicius. I hope he get some playing time next year.


Yeah, I think he can be a good player. He just needs the PT.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Hornets haven't lost an overtime game this season.


5-0 in overtime


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think it should be that hard for him to earn some PT next year.I assume that Mason is gone,unless he comes back for a lot less than he makes now.Peja probably plays the three a lot and even if the Hornets do the obvious thing and draft a sg there's a lot of minutes for anyone who can play the two.Hornets will probably take Brewer if he's there,but they might go somewhere else if he's not.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah I was kind of hoping that Brewer wouldn't have such a nice game tonight. Don't want those other teams gettin no ideas about picking him. LOL!

I expect Marcus to get some PT next year and I really kind of expect Mason to be gone.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> OKLAHOMA CITY -- _David West scored 20 points and the New Orleans Hornets held New York to one field goal in overtime to beat the Knicks 103-94 Saturday night in a meeting of teams desperately trying to make up ground in the playoff race.
> 
> Chris Paul scored seven of his 16 points in the extra period, when the Knicks went 1-for-8 from the field.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mason's Dunk


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Good victory  But I think that chances to go to playoffs are very low, cause Clippers won again... Maybe Nuggets gonna still play like this after Sheed amazing 3pt buzzer :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> Good victory  *But I think that chances to go to playoffs are very low*, cause Clippers won again... Maybe Nuggets gonna still play like this after Sheed amazing 3pt buzzer :biggrin:


Sure you do Phoenix32. Sure you do.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Isiah Thomas on CP...



> _“I think he’s a little better than what I was. He seems to get the basketball, and he’s at your foul line and he’s standing there bouncing the basketball. He moves just like a hummingbird.” …_


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to girlllovesthegame:

I didin't understand what do you mean???


----------



## orangesimple (Apr 1, 2007)

For those that watched, how did curry vs. chandler look?

I didn't watch but looks like curry had a big game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well nice win.

I want Corey Brewer.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

orangesimple said:


> For those that watched, how did curry vs. chandler look?
> 
> I didn't watch but looks like curry had a big game.



Curry played better against Chandler this game than he did in their last meeting about 2 weeks ago.


----------

